

Show HN: Short employment test for HTML/CSS and JavaScript – but with live coding - ZeljkoS
http://www.testdome.com/Programming-Tests/Html-Css-JavaScript/16

======
ZeljkoS
More info: AFAIK we are the first to offer screening tests for web developers
that require live coding in the browser, correct me if I am wrong. We use
PhantomJS in the background.

~~~
anilgulecha
Hey -- hackerrank has had this for a while.

